# is it a gto



## pamaedgto (May 10, 2014)

the plate numbers are 65 23737 body bf287 trim 215-24 acc 1113 
body by fisher
9A Pontiac, Michigan 5

is this a gto or lemans gto??


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Your car is a Fremont, Ca built 1965 Lemans 2 door hardtop coupe with Gold interior built on the 1st week of September.

The GTO in 1965 was an option on the Lemans series. The only way you will know if your car is a true GTO is to get a PHS (Pontiac Historical Society) paper work search. PHS has a website to request your search.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The only way to be sure (if you don't have the build sheet) is to get the PHS documentation for the car.

PHS Historic Services


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

It is a Lemans. In 1965 the Pontiac plant was one of only two plants that designated the GTO with the code of 5N on the data plate on the firewall. As stated before, PHS will give you all your answers.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The 5N (code for GTO) was used in the Pontiac plant (PON) and the Kansas plant (KAN). The cowl tag in question though is from Fremont, CA (BF).


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Roger that said:


> The 5N (code for GTO) was used in the Pontiac plant (PON) and the Kansas plant (KAN). The cowl tag in question though is from Fremont, CA (BF).


:agree

Also, Fremont was the only plant that used The UPC coding system the OP listed above, The car was an early production built the first week of September 1964 and was the 287th Tempest, Lemans or GTO built in Fremont.



> acc 1113


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll third that. Need the PHS to confirm, as the 5N thing does not apply to many '65 GTO's.


----------

